# how do i make a div overlap ?



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

the code i cant find it. please help.


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

It really depends on what you trying to do.

To create something like shown in the attached image, you would need the following code:


```

```


```
body{
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size: 80%;
line-height: 1.2em;
background-color: #333333;
color: #000000;
padding:0;
margin:0;
}

#first{
width: 600px;
border: 5px #CCCCCC solid;
background-color:#fff;
margin: 0 auto;
height: 600px;
}

.overlap{
font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;
background-color: #CCCCCC;
color: #333333;
border: 5px solid #FFFFFF;
position: relative;
z-index: 10;
width: 200px;
top: 10px;
left: -100px;
height:200px;
}
```


----------



## emopoops (Jan 27, 2009)

well i tried that i dont know how to get it to work with my existing layout. socialemo.com/home.php as u can see in ie the whole thing goes down when u click links.


----------

